# Fish Symbol Inlayed Baron



## laserturner (Feb 24, 2007)

I've engraved the Christian fish symbol on several pens in the past and thought it would work really well as an inlay.  I used Bethlehem Olivewood and Blackwood (from Big Rob). The pen is a gold Titanium Baron (Arizona Silhouette).
I've also added an Olivewood ring at the end and personalized it. 
Comments welcome. Thanks


----------



## LostintheWoods (Feb 24, 2007)

Beautiful pen! Excellent inlay. Top-shelf material, for sure! Well done.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 24, 2007)

Wow Ken, that's an excellent inlay!  Great job!


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 24, 2007)

Nicely done Ken! Will you be offering this as a blank soon? If so I may want a couple.


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 24, 2007)

Awesome Ken, wow you did a great job!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice pen, nice design, nice selection of woods, nice finish, nice photo.. did I say nice?


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 24, 2007)

Excellent pen.


----------



## NavyDiver (Feb 24, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## laserturner (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks to all for the positive response. 
 This one is off to my son who is doing a lot of work with the church at his AF base in San Antonio where he is now going through Tech school.
I was down there at his graduation from Basic training last month.
I also got a chance to hang out for a bit with Dario, Ben and Curtis. Super nice people. Thanks for the Texas hospitality.

Ron, This will be in kit form soon. I'll post in the Business Classified Forum when it is.
Thanks again,
Ken


----------



## johncrane (Feb 24, 2007)

Looks fantastic Ken! can we see it together, also Ken congrats too your son for his graduation, and l think your son will love the pen.[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 24, 2007)

Dang nice pen....


----------



## laserturner (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks John, Here's a pic of it together with some pieces thrown in. 




<br />


----------



## alxe24 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ken I like the whole package. Specially the top where you angrave a name. Please don take this the wrong way but the symbol for whatever reason seems to be upside down. Did you tried it the other way arround?


----------



## laserturner (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi Alex,
I like the idea of the engraving wrapping around the accent at the bottom as well. I doesn't get in the way of anything that way. Also, I spent a bit of time researching the fish symbol for its meaning, orientation etc before putting this pen together and this was by far the most popular orientation. I did see it the other way a couple of times but saw no mention anywhere as to either way being right or wrong.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 25, 2007)

Ken,
Nice laser work and turning work as usual, a I look forward to the pen in kit form. Thanks for what you make available to us.
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## mick (Feb 25, 2007)

Great pen Ken! I'm also looking forward to seeing it available in kit form.
 Is it too early, or do you know if you'll offer it in other woods? I was thinking that an Olivewood pen with Bloodwood inlays would looks good also.


----------



## Darley (Feb 25, 2007)

Awesome work & pen Ken, I like it.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ken,

Everyone has already said it all, so I'll just settle for awesome!!!!


----------



## laserturner (Feb 25, 2007)

You're close Mike. I cut up a couple of the symbols from Bloodwood and they work well with the Blackwood so I'll probably go with that combination as well. Thanks again for all the compliments.


----------



## Stevej72 (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow Ken, awesome job!  I'll be watching for the kit.


----------



## broitblat (Feb 25, 2007)

Really nicely done.  I expecially like the looks of the lighter colored inlay in the blackwood.

  -Barry


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 26, 2007)

Beautiful pen, absolutely beautiful.


----------



## kkwall (Feb 26, 2007)

Fantastic work. One can only dream.........![]


----------



## Paul in OKC (Feb 26, 2007)

Excellent work!


----------



## Penmonkey (Feb 26, 2007)

Very sweet pen.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 26, 2007)

As everyone else has said, that's an excellent pen. I'll be watching for a kit.
What's the smallest that might be available (thinking of female users)?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by alxe24_
> <br />Ken I like the whole package. Specially the top where you angrave a name. Please don take this the wrong way but the symbol for whatever reason seems to be upside down. Did you tried it the other way arround?



The original fish symbol was horizontal. I don't believe there is right/wrong side up/down. It is just fine the way it is.
BTW, if you, or anyone, does not know the origin of the symbol, please pm or e-mail me. Jeff might not welcome a religious discussion here.


----------



## cozee (Feb 26, 2007)

Nice pen! It really doesn't matter the position of the icthus (fish). Since they were originally drawn by two people, its position would be left up to the one drawing the last line. I guess left-handed or right-handed would have made the determination.

And put me down for a couple of kits!


----------



## bnoles (Feb 26, 2007)

Ken,

I just now caught this thread and don't know how I missed if the past couple of days.

I just want to add to what everyone else has already said... AWESOME!

Sorry I can't linger here long, but I need to head down to the classifieds and get my name on the list for the kits. []

Great job!


----------



## laserturner (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks to all. I appreciate the postitive response.
The Baron and Jr.Gent/Statesman will be the smallest available for this one. I'll probably also make it for the Gentleman/Statesman and depending on the popularity, maybe the Churchill and El Grande. Not sure on those yet.
I'll post in the Business Forum as soon as it's available. No more than a couple of days.
Thanks again


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 27, 2007)

Ken:  I love your work and all of the innovative ideas.  Even went so far as to lay down some hard cash for a S&S kit which turned out very nicely.....too nicely, actually, as it now resides in a pocket other than my own!!

Guess I am a minority of one  and don't care for the new effort.  Sorry, but I gotta call it like I see it.  Technically, of course, it appears to be up to your usual high standards.  However, my feeling is that the inlay is much too large/coarse for the pen and totally overpowers it.  I think a half sized inlay(or thereabouts) would be a more subtle presentation and much more appealing to the eye.

As to the orientation, it is not a big deal; but it just looks upside down to me and when in use with the cap posted that impression is reinforced.  I suspect that you experimented with both orientations and preferred the one presented.  If so, it would be interesting to hear why you decided on the existing configuration.  Thanks. 

All of the above is just one man's opinion, of course.  Take it for what it is worth.


----------



## BobNashvillega (Feb 27, 2007)

I wish I had a laser or new how to use one[]  That is really awsome.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BobNashvillega_
> <br />I wish I had a laser or new how to use one[]  That is really awsome.



For around $25,000.00 a laser engraver can be yours too. []


----------



## laserturner (Feb 27, 2007)

Hi Randy,
I respect and appreciate your opinion as well as everyones on this and other groups. I've had the opportunity to engrave the fish symbol on several of my customers pens and almost always wanted to make it larger than I was able to. The inlay allowed me to do that. I feel it works well with the black background. Regarding orientation, all the kits I'll be making will be for pens with the same diameter on both ends of the cap (Baron, Jr. Gent II, Gent/Statesman) so you'll be able to position the fish symbol the way you choose (which is what I did).


----------



## Tanner (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful job!!  I see Easter gifts.[]


----------



## Hiram33 (Feb 27, 2007)

super pen I have not tried inlay yet but this make me want to try it. Oh though it will be hard to top very nicely done


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laserturner_
> <br />.....all the kits I'll be making will be for pens with the same diameter on both ends of the cap (Baron, Jr. Gent II, Gent/Statesman) so you'll be able to position the fish symbol the way you choose.....



Ken:  Ya know, I wondered about that; but forgot to ask.  I suspected you had designed the thing so there was an option.  

Another question.  Did you give any consideration to putting the inlay on the barrel rather than the cap?  Guess one thing that bothers me is the competition for space with the clip.  I bought one of RonMc's cross blanks for a Sierra and am not totally enthused because of the similar competition between the clip and the inlay.


----------



## pendemonium (Feb 28, 2007)

That's a cool pen! []


----------



## BobNashvillega (Feb 28, 2007)

Rifleman,  
 you said "For around $25,000.00 a laser engraver can be yours too. "  So I did not know I could get a person to work for me that cheap[] laserturner I take it your available for that price[]
just kidding,  I guess for that amount of money I better stick to making my pine cone pens.
Bob


----------



## Dario (Feb 28, 2007)

Very nice new design Ken!  

I haven't turned the kit you gave me yet [:I][B)]

BTW, We enjoyed your visit...sorry we cannot stay longer.  Next time I go to Vegas, I will try to visit you and check your setup. [8D]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BobNashvillega_
> <br />Rifleman,
> you said "For around $25,000.00 a laser engraver can be yours too. "  So I did not know I could get a person to work for me that cheap[] laserturner I take it your available for that price[]
> just kidding,  I guess for that amount of money I better stick to making my pine cone pens.
> Bob



That was for the machine. I can be bought much cheaper. But, be warned, I'm old, wrinkly and smell like something dead. [:0][]


----------



## BobNashvillega (Mar 2, 2007)

Rifleman,  now that is funny, I needed a good laugh today.[][][]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BobNashvillega_
> <br />Rifleman,  now that is funny, I needed a good laugh today.[][][]



Sometimes we get too serious around here. And I'm as guilty of it as others. I am old, by some standards (68), but still try to enjoy life. When that ends, I hope to check out soon thereafter.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Mar 2, 2007)

Ken, your home K'woods page still won't open.


----------



## dfurlano (Mar 2, 2007)

I have been following this forum topic

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14100


----------



## huntersilver (Mar 2, 2007)

Ken placed my order, stop by and see us at Cashman in April.
Michael


----------



## Randy_ (Mar 2, 2007)

Frank:  It is working just fine for me.  Just tried it a minute ago.  have you tried clearing your cookies, rebooting your computer and recycling your modem""


----------



## laserturner (Mar 2, 2007)

Frank, The link appears to be okay from my home computer although it is a bit slower than usual.

Michael, Thanks. I'll see you at Cashman.


----------

